

MITx First Course "6.002x Circuits and Electronics" is Live - ernestipark
http://6002x.mitx.mit.edu

======
ernestipark
Hi, I'm one of the developers for MITx. We'd love to get your feedback on the
system - bugs, features you'd like to see, what you like and don't like, etc.
Thanks!

~~~
padwiki
As a "competitor", I think the biggest compliment I could pay you is this new
system is the only LMS out there that even comes close to what we have built,
both in content and presentation. Great job. Honestly, I'm hoping that your
development cycle is long enough that we can open up a big lead while you are
caught up building out new classes. Given how long the old open-courseware was
around, I'm cautiously optimistic.

As a student, I do have to highly recommend not using Comic Sans for any part
of the presentation. It makes the slides look incredibly amateurish.

~~~
jmcqk6
I've checked out several of the leading LMS's out there, and have yet to find
one that I actually like. You sound confident that your LMS is quite good. I
was wondering if you would link it up so that I may check it out?

~~~
srik
From his past comments, my bet is hes on the udacity team.

~~~
padwiki
Not even close :)

------
justjimmy
The speed up options was really a stroke of genius. I caught myself reading
ahead of the transcript and not paying attention to the video till I set it to
1.5x.

It was just a tiny learning hurdle when there are 3 different navigation bars
(main at the top, secondary on the left, and tertiary under the main) for
courseware section.

~~~
learc83
The Stanford Database and Machine Learning classes had a 1.5x speed option. I
found it really helped me concentrate; the extra effort needed to listen
helped keep me from zoning out.

------
loboman
Wow, Gerald Sussman (SICP) is one of the professors, another one is the
director of CSAIL. If you are not in the US, or if you are not in a top
university, why would you study in your university instead of studying from
top material like this?

~~~
glimcat
Labs, office hours, networking, research opportunities, independent study,
structural constraints, etc.

I love the whole movement of making lecture recordings available online for
free. Ready and open access to learning has long been an ideal of academia.
But it's not likely to topple the ivory tower any time soon, there's just too
much that it can't do.

There's also plenty that it can do but isn't yet, leaving many areas to target
if you want to do an EDU startup. "Video lectures plus computer-administered
homework" is not the endpoint.

~~~
Dave_Rosenthal
Not disagreeing with you, but, as a point of reference, I took 6.002 in person
and I didn't take advantage of any of those opportunities for that class. You
could argue that it's my loss, and you'd be right, but in practice you can
replicate many MIT students' 6.002 (or any other class) experience with just
videos and a looming final exam.

~~~
learc83
Exactly. In my experience the vast majority of students rarely if ever take
advantage of office hours.

Also, the lack of hands on labs and research isn't going to matter most of the
time. That being said, EE is one of the majors where physical labs are
essential, but for CS there's really no need.

~~~
ippisl
I think that with a relatively cheap kit, one do many EE lab experiments at
home. witness the arduino movement.

------
mesuvash
Awesome. MITx platform is superior than any other online learning platform i
have ever seen. Very well done. Congrats.

------
markbao
Wow. MITx is very well done. Great UI that feels really coherent and custom-
made. Really love the textbook feature.

------
hsshah
I want to check it out but don't intend to go through the whole course. Is
there a way to take it for a test drive without formally registering for the
course?

I know I can just stop participating and that would "drop" me from the course;
but I hate to skew your analytics just to satisfy my curiosity.

------
jaekwon
I know of two others in SF who are interested in this course. I'm sure there
are more out there. If you're near the bay area and want to connect to form
study groups, holler or email me at jkwon.work@gmail.com.

~~~
solarmist
Same for Sunnyvale/Mountain View area.

I was thinking of getting together at least weekly at Hacker Dojo to talk
about the course. Hit me up, my email is in my profile.

~~~
solarmist
Mainly because they have an electronics lab where we can try some of this
stuff out with physical pieces and it's just a cool place to get together.

------
mesuvash
Btw, If someone wants to drop out from the course. How can he/she do so ?

~~~
mwmnj
I recall them saying you don't have to do anything. Just stop participating
and they will know whether you are active or something like that

~~~
dhughes
Good to know because I leaped before I looked, never had AP level physics and
barely any calculus but 1/3 of the way through an electronics cert.

~~~
graeme
I had the same question; looks like the parent post is correct. I found the
FAQ here:

<http://mitx.mit.edu/6002x-faq.html>

"How do I drop the course?

You do not have to do anything. You can simply stop working on the course at
any time you choose to do so.

What happens if I drop the course?

For the prototype course, learners achieving grades of "A," "B," or "C" will
receive an electronic Certificate of completion with the learner's name and
grade on it. If you receive a grade below a "C" or do not complete the course,
you will not receive a Certificate and no grade record attaching your name to
your participation in the class will be disclosed outside of MITx. You can
also choose to opt for a no record at any time. However, the posts you make
while enrolled in the class will remain visible."

~~~
mesuvash
Thanks for the info :)

------
unicron
Can you please allow us to get a sample of what we're going to get before we
have to enroll.

